# EXPO



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

just got back from visiting the expo.
It seemed bigger than last year, but not really better.
I really enjoyed seeing the taxidermy display "outside" the hall that had some of last years tag winners.
Hoyt was the most generous booth by far.
The eye candy was purdy good, the ole lady might be limping tomorrow. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

chet said:


> just got back from visiting the expo.
> It seemed bigger than last year, but not really better.
> I really enjoyed seeing the taxidermy display "outside" the hall that had some of last years tag winners.
> Hoyt was the most generous booth by far.
> The eye candy was purdy good, the ole lady might be limping tomorrow. 8)


Eye candy as in *Pro* ? You did see him didn't you ? :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow about 11, was only going up to validate, but the eye candy might be worth the $$ and since Pro doesn't know me, maybe walk by and give him the finger.. :mrgreen: 

Did you happen to notice if Wilderness Sound Productions is there?, I need to buy a couple of calls from Larry..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NoShot said:


> I'll be there tomorrow about 11, was only going up to validate, but the eye candy might be worth the $$ and* since Pro doesn't know me, maybe walk by and give him the finger.. :mrgreen: *
> 
> Did you happen to notice if Wilderness Sound Productions is there?, I need to buy a couple of calls from Larry..


Ha Ha....he'll know who you are now....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

There were 4 girls very note worthy, three up front where the dream tickets are being sold and one inside, at the miracle ear place, on the left side by the concessions stand. That chick takes it all, hands down.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That why they hire the "hot chicks" so they can attract you to come for a closer look and spend some money with a tent pitched in your shorts.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fly to utah on the 13th sorry i will miss the expo, with three ankle biters and a a wife bent on a nice vacation probably could not have seen the expo anyway. but will do some tubing and maybe some sking, only if bowhunter is up to it!  need to learn to drive in the snow again.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> That why they hire the "hot chicks" so they can attract you to come for a closer look and spend some money with a tent pitched in your shorts.


For HOGAN....maybe a _pup _ tent... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > That why they hire the "hot chicks" so they can attract you to come for a closer look and spend some money with a tent pitched in your shorts.
> ...


Like my girlfriend says, "I cannot hit the bottom of a tuna can but raise all he ll with the sides."


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

it would be nice to get both sides at the same time........... :shock:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

To both ya all " NO YOU DIDNT" :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Chet, Hogan, maybe you guys need to call Bob. You know the neighborhood loves him.. :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Gut pile at any time.......


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Noshot the wood bob?enxicte or encixte, or however its spelled.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Noshot the wood bob?enxicte or encixte, or however its spelled.


Thats the one,,









He knows disfunction..


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

enzyte, and yes I tried it.
while the free samples of the "topical rush" personal lubricant were quite entertaining (sort of like a mild icy hot/ky combo) the pills done nothing for my manhood.
they said I should take them for a longer period of time to get results, but I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

well would ya look at that...... 100 posts!!!!! 
-*|*-


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

I broke out the camo Red Sox hat and dropped by the show today. I have to agree, there were three or four gals that were fantabulous! The whole show was a lot bigger, I thought, and I had a lot more fun this year... maybe because I knew what to expect. The worst part about the show was wandering around wondering who you guys were... I probably avoided PRO not knowing it was him :shock: Even if he was at "the booth that must remain unspoken" it would have been nice to say hi. 

All in all, I thought it was a good show.... I spent four hours more than I expected there and walked away with some good schwagg!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> I probably avoided PRO not knowing it was him :shock: Even if he was at "the booth that must remain unspoken" it would have been nice to say hi.


I was at the UBA booth most of the day. :roll: I'll be there the next three days as well. _(O)_ Feel free to flip me the bird, I need a good laugh. I didn't notice any 'eye candy', at least that's what I told the wife. I did see lots of incredible critters and taxidermy work. I met several forum members today, I hope to meet more during the rest of the show.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Feel free to flip me the bird


here you go Pro, seeing how I can not make it down there this will have to do.

*Now come on Sagebrush, you can't post photos like that in the forum. It might be okay for the Gutpile, but not anywhere else. People are already complaining to me about it. I had to remove it. - Petersen*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Went yesterday for the first time and it was amazing! My wife really enjoyed it also, which is always a plus. I didn't notice any eye candy, :wink: . It was nice to finally meet you Pro! My wife is pumped to go shoot, which is great.  I would have to say it is much better than the Sportsman's Expo. Now if I only had thousands of extra dollars to spend.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going up tomorrow. Can anyone tell me if they have a no guns policy or if they have you clear them like at the gun show?? Just don't want to have to go back to my car to lock it up if I knew ahead of time then I could leave it in my car right at first.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

It is at the Salt Palace right? I am probably going tonight.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got an answer about CFP from Don Peay, he said he doesn't know of any restrictions.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I could come down today. I have to go down to SLC on Friday night and stay till saturday, how long does the expo go. What is the admission fee.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Check here for the detailshttp://www.huntexpo.com/


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Well., the Show was the Show, I even got my cool bag and sticker..

So along with seeing some extremely large animals and a few beer drinkers, we (dad and I) got our application validated by a very nice women who my dad commenced to start hitting on her..
and anyway, checked out some hunts a few new products, bought some Camo pants and Shirts, Larry was not in the house, so I guess I've got to buy those through his website. tastsed some real good chilly from a gent. Walked over to Steadmands booth to keep an I, out for Pro(try to be sly) but all I saw was an Old Man that I figured would have a heart attack if a whippersnapper like gave him the finger, so instead I politely smiled and nodded my head as I walked past..

I did see one "famous" person, but he snubbed me wearing my Shocky Sucks FF75. Also was hoping to hook up with Rob, and talk about forked deer of the past.. :mrgreen:

Our looty pile, just too bad I paid for all of it.

















Can't for get the Thursday sticker..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NoShot said:


> Walked over to Steadmands booth to keep an I, out for Pro(try to be sly) but all I saw was an Old Man that I figured would have a heart attack if a whippersnapper like gave him the finger, so instead I politely smiled and nodded my head as I walked past..


I think I know who the 'elderly gentleman' was at the booth . The finger?....Ha...one move and he would have your special parts removed and shoved down your throat.... :mrgreen:

The black bag 'they' carried out would say "*NoShot*".. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> I think I know who the 'elderly gentleman' was at the booth . The finger?....Ha...one move and he would have your special parts removed and shoved down your throat.... :mrgreen:
> 
> The black bag 'they' carried out would say "*NoShot*".. :lol: :lol:


Who might he be?
I need to actually meet more of these folks, so when they do see in the future, and i do something stupid, they know it's ok to laugh..

By the way, my dad wants to know if any of you know the gals running the Tag Validation tables.. He would love to send her a thank you card.. :? She had red hair.. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got back from the show. Had a good time, spoke with many friends, and even some members of the Forum. I think the mounts and size of the animals is what impressed me the most. I put in for only 4 tags and had a great day all in all.

Didn't see much of the eye candy spoken of earlier but did pick up a tootsie roll from one booth and a peppermint from another. :mrgreen: Maybe at my age thats the only candy that I notice. I know that when one becomes as old as me they don't buy green banana's anymore.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I just got back from the show. Had a good time, spoke with many friends, and even some members of the Forum. I think the mounts and size of the animals is what impressed me the most. I put in for only 4 tags and had a great day all in all.
> 
> Didn't see much of the eye candy spoken of earlier but did pick up a tootsie roll from one booth and a peppermint from another. :mrgreen: Maybe at my age thats the only candy that I notice. I know that when one becomes as old as me they don't buy green banana's anymore.


Elk22, you couldn't had been in the same show I was walking thru, lots of eye candy to be seen. :lol: Me and my buddy had a good time, looked at a lot of mounts, bought me another Badlands pack. 8)

I wanted to meet Pro, I asked at the UBA booth but he was off somewhere. I didn't see any members I know, you guys might have seen me, I was wearing the only red Oklahoma sweatshirt I saw in the place.

Was anyone else disappointed with the cabelas and sportsman's booths' down there, it seemed like they had a lot less stuff than the norm at the shows.

Anyway I managed to kill 4 1/2 hours down there without spending too much $, not a bad waste of time in my opipion.

To top off my trip I stopped by Gallenson's on the way out of town.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, how is this not in the gut pile. Sweet little pete got moved to the gut pile so fast he wouldn't have been able to grab my buddies ankle.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well you fellas was right...lots of eye candy. I love wranglers... :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

_(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

It was a great show this year. Last year I went to a lot of the seminars, but only went to one this year. I was planning on a couple of more but ended up meeting a bunch of people.

Sorry for those that wanted to meet PRO at the booth, he and I went wandering for a couple of hours and chatted with some great people. It's nice to meet like-minded sportsman.

I was asked to help with the tag counter this year for 5 hours and actually really enjoyed it. I was able to answer questions and help people from all over. 

The eye candy was really good. I guess I was pretty lucky and talk too quite a few of them outside of there booths, not knowing they worked at a booth until later. They were really cool chicks to boot. There was definately some lookers.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

*-HELP!-* 

c'mon now zimmy, this is a family show

*OOO*


----------



## troutfisher2 (Sep 11, 2007)

we went to the expo tonight, but was not able to get in because it closed at 6pm. what a joke. what about those of us that have to work during the day and don't get off early. At least the sportsman's expo goes until 10pm, to give you enough time to get home and change. Big disappointment. really wanted to check it out, but I think that $20 a person is a little steep. Will have to go next year, and may have to take the day off in order to get there in time.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> *-HELP!-*
> 
> c'mon now zimmy, this is a family show
> 
> *OOO*


Tell that to the jug juggler in your avatar chet.


Troutfisher, it was only $10 per person and $25 for a 4 day pass.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > *-HELP!-*
> ...


$10 with a free coupon (you got them at Sportsman's or a Toyota dealer this year), and they gave you a $20 sportsman's gift certificate in your bag when you paid at the door. I didn't find it until I got home, almost threw it away. So either way you got the money back you paid to get in.

Troutfisher, The ISO show is March 13-16 at the South Town Expo center, its $10 to get in and should have a little more variety of booths besides just big game; maybe you guys can make it to that show.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry tye, I'll change it for you


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

chet i love it. You're going to upset the stiffs.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the utter one..... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> chet i love it. You're going to upset the stiffs.


Yea, what are you thinking? O|* V-8 fusion


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I went down Friday morning and had a blast. We only had a few hours to spend so she was a little upset that it was ten bucks each, but then she found the 40 dollars worth of sportsmans warehouse vouchers and was A ok with the 20 dollars we spent. We went down to sportman's yesterday and got some free windbreakers and a ten dollar gift card. The expo was a blast. I got a little thirsty and went looking for PRO, but never happened to run into him. I guess he was too busy buying cokes for other people. My two boys are two and four and loved the african lion and the polar bears. This was well worth a trip and I look forward to spending some more time down there next year. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on hitting the lottery on the tags I put in for, but I woudl probably drop dead if I really did draw. I'm no the luckiest person you ever met. We headed down to Wendover this weekend and i practically lost my shorts, but still had a good time.


----------

